# First Coyote



## Outfitter1 (Jan 24, 2014)

I am new to this, but I think this is a great place for information.... I just killed my first Coyote this morning. never skinned one before, is there a video somewhere to watch how Utah requires it being done? Also do you have to skin the entire thing at all?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, and congrats on the first coyote kill!!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

You need the scalp, including both ears and the bottom jaw.

Cut a circle around the ears from the start of the neck under both ears and to the tops of the eyes.

Bolt cutters work well for cutting the jaw out or, just cut it out with a knife.

You also need to take the Utah Coyote course. That will tell you exactly what the requirements are and I'm not sure if you can turn in a coyote that was shot before you took the class.

And, congrats on the yote! Hope it is the first of many!


----------



## Yote238 (Jan 19, 2014)

Congrats on the first


----------

